# Skeeter Pee lack of aging?



## cohenhouse77 (Oct 5, 2012)

I am curious what it is about Skeeter Pee that makes it where you do not have to age it the way that you do all of your other wines. Are there other types of drinks that you can make that you do not have to age? Would it be better if it was aged? Do we just tell ourselves that we can drink it right away so that we have a drink that we make that gives us immediate gratification while we're waiting for other wines to mature?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 5, 2012)

It's basically flavored sugar water. No need for lengthy aging. Just enough to clear.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it does get better as it gets a little age on it especially if it has had fruit added. The problem is it's sooo good right from the start most people drink it all up before it has a chance to age. I made a 6 gallon batch less than 6 months ago, bottled it in 1/2 gallon jugs and only have 1 - half gallon jug left. I should have started another batch a long time ago.

BOB


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 7, 2012)

Young, unaged grape wines tend to be tart. Skeeter Pee is _supposed_ to be tart. Nuf sed!


----------

